# Surprise package from Israel



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I was very shocked to recieve a package in the mail today all the way from Jeruselem from TheNewSlingShotGuy. The package contained four packages of "Kugelach" and a set of his pseudo-tapered balloon bands.

I look forward to trying both out this weekend on some fresh cans. My work day can end soon enough.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations. One member helping out another .


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Those cubes absolutely destroy cans.!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

JTslinger said:


> Those cubes absolutely destroy cans.!


What are they normally used for ?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > Those cubes absolutely destroy cans.!
> ...


yes inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > JTslinger said:
> ...


Apparently they are for a game called "five stones." No idea how to play it.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Same game as Jacks only with lil blocks instead of the crossbones. Im thinking the crossbones are easier to grab during play.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

The words on the package mean "Five stones", and i haven't seen one of these packages for about 19 years.. He is a nice guy.

I dont remember how to play the game..

(im from israel too)


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool to See trades and I like the setup of the balloons 
Cheers


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I had never heard of Kugelach so got curious, drove to the library, consulted the Encyclopedia Brittanica volume "J-K", took it over to the mimeograph machine, ripped out the page and ran it through the machine, waited for the purple ink to dry, taped the page back in the encyclopedia, brought the mimeo home, read it.

It turns out it is a game where you have to pick up increasing numbers of stones in the palm of your hand at the same time you throw up a stone and catch it on the back of your hand. Apparently it progresses until you throw and try to catch all 5 stones on the back of your hand.

Sounds challenging, but also potentially painful. I guess maybe the games girls play called "jacks" was derived from it but modified for less pain.

But oh, that mimeograph smell. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The metal cubes make pretty excellent can cutting ammo. I want to try out the bands tonight after the kiddos go to bed. I will try to video the shooting session.


----------

